# need advice on smoking ribs and a porkloin at the same time



## diamondg (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm smoking 2 racks of  st louis style spare ribs and a 3lb pork loin. I'm using a cheap model offset stick burner. I will be using lump charcoal and hickory wood. I'm planning on a 225 temp (will vary since I'm using a cheap smoker)

How long will the 3 lb loin take? How long into the cook should I put the ribs in? I plan to wrap both so how long into the cook on the loin should I wrap? I know about the 2-2-1 rule on the ribs

Im not sure what to wrap with. 1 rack of rubs I plan to sauce and the other I'm not. The rack I'm not saucing I plan to wrap with brown sugar, apple juice and butter but what should I wrap the rack I plan to sauce with? I don't want to interfere with the flavor or the sauce

On my pork loin I will be injecting with apple juice, apple cider vinegar and season salt. I will be rubbing with a sweet and spicy rub. What should I wrap with?


----------



## redneck69 (Jul 31, 2013)

you can do a 3-2-1 on the ribs if you like...the pork loin should only take 2-3 hours..take to internal temp of 145-150 degrees...you can wrap in bacon if you want but not needed..don't worry about doing foil time on the loin til its done..wrap up and place in a cooler or on your counter on a cookie sheet with a few towels over it...don't forget the qview


----------



## chef willie (Jul 31, 2013)

diamondg said:


> I'm smoking 2 racks of st louis style spare ribs and a 3lb pork loin. I'm using a cheap model offset stick burner. I will be using lump charcoal and hickory wood. I'm planning on a 225 temp (will vary since I'm using a cheap smoker)
> 
> How long will the 3 lb loin take? How long into the cook should I put the ribs in? I plan to wrap both so how long into the cook on the loin should I wrap? I know about the 2-2-1 rule on the ribs
> 
> ...


I'd put them both in at same time, watching the loin IT closely as there's not much internal fat to keep it moist. Pull when it hits 140-145, wrap tight in foil, wrap in a towel and let it sit to re-absorb juices. This will more likely slice better than pulling. The rack you plan to sauce just wrap in foil without any additions (maybe a little AJ) and put back in for the '2' of the 3-2-1. Most times my ribs are done enough at the 3-2, especially with liquid in the foiling, without the additional hour.


----------



## diamondg (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks. Just put the ribs on. This is my first time using lump charcoal - couldnt keep temp up with briquettes. Ill give it an hour before putting the loin on so I can have time to figure out my temps. I just had to close my vents to 1/4 cause the temp shot up to 250 in minutes.I'm using the minion method with my lump charcoal. My husband won't be home until 4:30-5:00 and we have afternoon thunderstorms coming so ill really need to watch my temps (its 12:30 right now)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 31, 2013)

If you can maintain that  250* you can expect the ribs to be done in 4-5 hours. The pork loin will only take about 2 hours to hit an IT of 145* So I would put it on when you've had the ribs in for 2 hours. If the loin finishes early, do as Willie suggested and foil wrap and rest (which you want to do anyways).


----------



## diamondg (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah for some reason I'm battling to keep my temp DOWN to 250. both vents are CLOSED and its wanting to stay at 260!! I've been lightly spritzing water on my coals. Guess the minion method isn't a good idea with lump charcoal but that method with briquetts I couldn't get it higher than 200 with both vents wide open!


----------



## diamondg (Jul 31, 2013)

This is 30 minutes into my cook. As you can see I'm cooking WAY too fast. 













20130731_125122.jpg



__ diamondg
__ Jul 31, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 31, 2013)

260* Shouldn't be an issue. I cook ribs at265* all the time. It's the sweet spot that my smoker likes to settle in at. Lump does burn hotter than briquettes. Post a full picture of your smoker and the venting it can help us figure out what you may need to do to help control the temps.


----------



## gone4nc (Jul 31, 2013)

I smoked a pork loin a week ago while the boston butt was on. Temps 260º-280º loin was on for only 1 hour 45 minutes, pulled at 143º. Let rest for 3 hours and sliced thin. It was moist and tender.


----------



## diamondg (Jul 31, 2013)

20130731_142651.jpg



__ diamondg
__ Jul 31, 2013


















20130731_142643.jpg



__ diamondg
__ Jul 31, 2013


----------



## turnandburn (Jul 31, 2013)

yeh id say forget that 225* noise..run it at 250-265. if it wants to sit at 260 then let it. no need to aim for 225, you wanna eat today right?..lol youre not compromising anythng trust me.


----------



## diamondg (Jul 31, 2013)

As you can see the vents are completely closed. The temp has now stabilized since most of the coals burned down. I'm only adding a few at a time now. I guess I had too many in there. I wrapped my ribs at 2:30 and put in the loin. I put the wrapped ribs all the way to the right and the loin on left of them closest to the firebox


----------



## turnandburn (Jul 31, 2013)

diamondg said:


> As you can see the vents are completely closed. The temp has now stabilized since most of the coals burned down. I'm only adding a few at a time now. I guess I had too many in there. I wrapped my ribs at 2:30 and put in the loin. I put the wrapped ribs all the way to the right and the loin on left of them closest to the firebox


how many coals did u start with?


----------



## diamondg (Jul 31, 2013)

2 chimneys worth unlit and I put 1 chimney of lit on top with the hickory


----------



## bhawkins (Jul 31, 2013)

I use the minion method with lump all the time.  You did not mention how open the exhaust is. While you want the smoke to move and not go stale if it is drawing too hard it will burn your coal faster. Also try about half or less of a chimney of lit to start. I usually pull out a handful of the bigger lumps to start my fire with.


----------



## diamondg (Jul 31, 2013)

I keep my exhaust fully open


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 31, 2013)

That's a ton of lump to use for that small of a smoke. Do you have a charcoal basket in the firebox or does the charcoal sit on a grate? A charcoal basket would help you a bunch. There are some other modifications that you can do to that rig to make it smoke better too. DO a search for offset smoker mods. Nothing you can do while your smoking but you can do before your next smoke.


----------



## turnandburn (Jul 31, 2013)

what dirtsailor said...lol. That's a Lotta fuel bud.


----------



## diamondg (Jul 31, 2013)

Here's how my smoke went. The ribs were fall off the bone tender (the way we like them) and the loin was so moist you could squeeze juices out of each slice. I was very happy with the results. Took 4 hrs for the ribs and 1hr 45 minutes for the loin at an average temp of 250














20130731_163703.jpg



__ diamondg
__ Jul 31, 2013


















20130731_165250.jpg



__ diamondg
__ Jul 31, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 31, 2013)

There ya go, Fantastic!! Great Job!!!


----------



## turnandburn (Jul 31, 2013)

diamondg said:


> Here's how my smoke went. The ribs were fall off the bone tender (the way we like them) and the loin was so moist you could squeeze juices out of each slice. I was very happy with the results. Took 4 hrs for the ribs and 1hr 45 minutes for the loin at an average temp of 250
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice! See, nothing to worry about...well maybe one thing to worry about, who gets the last rib! Haha. Glad it all worked out.  :sausage:


----------



## redwood carlos (Aug 1, 2013)

Looking good. Unless going the 3-2-1 method I like a bit higher temps, to keep from drying out the ribs. 250 is pretty good for me. 275 if my rub doesn't have much sugars in it.

Your cook looks like everything worked out fine. Good looking rack o ribs there.


----------



## diamondg (Aug 1, 2013)

Thx


----------

